# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Başbakan “taşeron” diyene çok sinirleniyor!..

## bozok

*Başbakan, neden taşerona toz kondurmuyor*



İkisinin cenazesi daha toprağa bile verilemedi, otuz vatan evladı ölüverdi!..

Başbakan “asıp kesme yetkilisi olarak gördüğü makamında” ağzından bal damladığını zannedip işi “kadere” bağlayıverdi ya!..

ütesini kurcalamak abes!..

Misal, TMMOB Maden Mühendisleri Odası Yönetim Kurulu adına 21 Mayıs 2010 günü yapılan basın açıklamasında;

“üalışan işçilerde gaz maskesi bulunmadığı, gaz izleme sistemi bulunmasına rağmen bu sistemin erken uyarı sistemi ile desteklenmediği, Kurum ve ilgili Bakanlıklar tarafından yapılması gereken denetimlerin yeterli olmadığı, cümlelerine yer verildi.” 

Ama, hiç karıştırmayacaksın!.. üünkü “kader” böyle istedi!..

ülümleri sorgulamayacaksın!.. Hele hele, o cehennem dehlizlerini açan taşeronların adını bile anmayacaksın!..

Başbakan “taşeron” diyene çok sinirleniyor!..

Ama, arkadaşlarını toprağa veren Genel Maden-İş Başkanı Ramis Uslu’nun söyledikleri de hiç öyle üzerinde durulmayacak gibi değil... 

“Taşeron” konusunda itirazları olduğunu ama hiç dikkate alınmadığını, “olabilecek faciaları” işaret ederek itirazlarında ısrar ettiklerini belirtiyor Sayın Uslu... İşte sözleri; “Kozlu’dan sonra Karadon’da da taşeron şirkete yeraltında iş verilmesi tartışmaları başladı. 

Aynı süreç içinde bu işin yanlış olduğu uyarılarımızı sürdürdük. 

Karadon’da verilecek işin kapsamını ve doğabilecek zararları bildiğimiz için bu çalışmaların, eğitimli ve işinde uzmanlaşmış kendi personelimiz tarafından yapılabileceğini her fırsatta vurguladık. 

Bu süre içerisinde bilirkişi raporuyla Kozlu’da yeterli randımanın alınamadığını ve işlerin taahhüt edildiği gibi yapılamadığını ispatladık...” 

Facia, bir anda olup biten bir “kader anı” değil. Göz göre göre gelen, ısrarla hatada ilerlenerek ulaşılan bir durum!..

İşte şeceresi. Uslu anlatıyor...

“Yeraltında hazırlık işlerinin taşeron şirkete verileceği düşüncesi gündeme geldiği andan itibaren bu süreci size kısaca özetlemek istiyorum. 15 Nisan 2004...Yönetim Kurulu; ” TTK kendi hazırlıklarını kendisi yapmalıdır “ başlığıyla bir basın açıklaması yaptı.

TTK’nın 160 yıllık bir kurum olduğu vurgulanan; işçisi, mühendisi tüm çalışanlarıyla artık bu işte uzmanlaştığı belirtilen açıklamada, hazırlık işlerinin neden aksadığı ya da aksatıldığı madde madde sayılarak şu ifadelere yer verilmişti;

Kurum adına kazanç yoktur ama risk çoktur...

Sonuç olarak yapılan anlaşma ile süresi içinde bitirilmesi istenilen işin çeşitli nedenlerden ötürü istenilen metraja ulaşılamaması durumunda İş Güvenliği ve Sağlığı yönünden ödün verilmesi ihtimali yüksektir. üzel sektör çalışma mantığında; Pilot, degaj sondajlarının yapılmaması ilgili mevzuatın ön gördüğü ekipmanların çalıştırılmaması vs. termin planının yürümesi için uygun bir yöntem sayılabilir.

Ayrıca aylık termin çalışmasının gerçekleşmemesi durumunda Müessese yönetimince yapılacak faaliyetlerde aksama meydana gelmesi kaçınılmazdır. Kurum adına yüklenici firma iş ve işlemlerini denetlemeye mezun kişiler yapılan tüm işlerden sorumlu değillerdir. Sorumluluğun bire bir verilmediği yerlerde madencilik sektöründe, literatürde olmayan, dünyada eşi görülmeyen vahim iş kazalarıyla karşılaşılması mümkündür.” 

İşçi, “Bu işi taşeron-müteahhit yapamaz biz yaparız” demiş dinletememiş. Faturasını da işçi ödüyor. 

Canıyla...

Müteahhit?.. Başbakan ona laf söyletmiyor!..


*Behiç KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 28 Mayıs 2010

----------

